# Having a baby at Faro Hospital



## Happy Flower (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, 
Does anyone have any feedback on the above, I'm having my first child here, and have heard some horror stories, I'm mainly concerned about my lack of Portuguese. Any experience or advice greatly appreciated.........
Thanks


----------



## kendron (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Flower said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have any feedback on the above, I'm having my first child here, and have heard some horror stories, I'm mainly concerned about my lack of Portuguese. Any experience or advice greatly appreciated.........
> Thanks


Hi I saw your post and even though you submitted this last year I would like to hear how your experience was. My wife and I live in Madeira and are expecting a baby i July. We find ourselves in a similar situation. Not knowing how good/bad the hospital is and hearing mixed reviews. Also not knowing Portuguese is a major prob. How did you do?


----------



## connal (Mar 4, 2010)

kendron said:


> Hi I saw your post and even though you submitted this last year I would like to hear how your experience was. My wife and I live in Madeira and are expecting a baby i July. We find ourselves in a similar situation. Not knowing how good/bad the hospital is and hearing mixed reviews. Also not knowing Portuguese is a major prob. How did you do?


My wife gave birth to our son four years ago in Portimao hospital. It was different to the births of our other children in the UK in that the procedures were more old fashioned and there was no consideration for the mother's right to have a say in how the birth would be handled. So.. it was rougher than we are used to but very efficient and very professional. Our son is a very healthy, happy boy who shows no sign of being traumatised by the lack of soft music or gentle midwifery. And I did read that the rate of mortality at birth is lower in Portugal than in the UK because they intervene sooner here. Our biggest issue was getting the specialists to understand that we would ask questions and expect answers about things that were going on, something that professionals here are not used to.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

> we would ask questions and expect answers about things that were going on, something that professionals here are not used to.


Absolutely.....same applies to accountants, government officials and bank employees here ;-)


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

My Friend had her baby in Faro 2 years ago, she was very surprised with her experience in a pleasant way, she says that the staff at Faro made the experience a very good one for her. she had expected it to be traumatic but it was far from that.


----------

